# Richard Ramirez Face Analysis



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

I'll be using Caucasian Ratios, it's obvious this guy is white passing.

I'm going to post the numbers of his frontal in the thread, but I'll provide side profile measurement pictures since I technically haven't done a Caucasian thread

Front. This is the best pic I could find.







FWHR: 2.08 / This is a really wide face, but it's nothing crazy like 2.15+
Midface Ratio: .98 / Damn near perfect.
ESR: .45% 1 Apart / Perfect Eye Placement.
Chin to Philtrum: 2.29 / Ideal
Mouth to Nose: 1.4 / Ideal
Lower to Upper Lip: 1.5 / Ideal
Bitemporal to Zygos: 88.49% / Ideal
Zygos to Gonions: 90% / Ideal
Facial 3rds: Top (2nd Largest) Middle (Smallest) Lower (Largest) / Even thought they aren't perfectly equal, it's a masculine distrobution, I think I seen a thread here about that. / Ideal
Total FWHR: 1.38 / Ideal

Side Profile. I'm using this picture.





Pictures here.
Nasofrontal Angle: 115.4° / Ideal
Nasal Angle 80° / Way off the Ideal (103 - 113). This is caused by his overprojected nose "Nasal Projection Angle" being at .7 
The ideal Nasal projection is between .55 - .6
Nasolabial Angle: 98.3° / Ideal, but .3° from being too much (90° - 98.5° is the Ideal range)
Nasomental Angle: 122.5° / Ideal
Labiomental Angle: 125.3° / Ideal
Facial Convexity: 171° / Ideal. This is another box he barely ticks, even though he's forward grown his side has a relatively flat angle (Same with Jeremy Meeks at 171.1°).
Total Facial Convexity: 145.2 / Ideal

3/4ths 





The Ogee Curve takes up the top half of the midface, indicating high set cheekbones (Rocket Science)
Also, His Zygomatic Arch is inline or slightly below (5mm at most) with his Lateral Canthus.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Features:

Eyes/
Pros:
Minimal UEE
Positve Tilted Eyebrows
Almond Shape
White Sclera
Deep Set
Long Eyelashes

No Cons.

Nose/
Pros: 
Straight Bridge (No Hump)
Nostril Show Minimal to None
Follows the Slight "U" Shape (The opposite unideal verison is Megan Fox's nose before sugery, that's the V shape, unideal.)
Overall Sharp Appearance

Cons/
Overprojected Tip

Mouth/
Pros:
Oral Commissures (The very edge of the Mouth) are within the Iris
Lips aren't flat or too full
The Shape is good indicated by the top lip resting slighty ahead of the bottom.
Coloring is good

Cons:
No Cupids Bow

Chin/Jaw

Pros:
Straight Gonions, not flared, but better than an inward tilt
Ramus is slightly above average height, nothing crazy thought
Chin projects past the lips the meet a harminous angle with the nose.

No Cons
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is a face that I'd put at 7PSL on My Scale 

At most 1 - 5 Flaws and overall ratios and features are striking and harminous.

His Flaws Summarized Are: 
1. Overprojected Nose
2. No Cupids Bow
3. Unideal Nasal Angle

@astatine


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 10, 2022)

now let's see paul allen's analysis


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> now let's see paul allen's analysis


I can tell you in one sentence he's unattractive, not interesing enough to spend an hour typing about.


----------



## Preston (Feb 10, 2022)

Damn that high? He easily gets mogged by Paul Walker, Brad Pitt etc


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Feb 10, 2022)

Who cares nigga is rotting in hell


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> Damn that high? He easily gets mogged by Paul Walker, Brad Pitt etc


They would both be 7 too. It's not about who gets mogged, I'm rating their face against an objective scale, not eachother then placing them where they belong.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Who cares nigga is rotting in hell


This is moreso for astaine, I didn't even know who he was before last week,


----------



## Preston (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> They would both be 7 too. It's not about who gets mogged, I'm rating their face against an objective scale, not eachother then placing them where they belong.


Ok. U don't have to make a thread but can u TLDR why this Arab looks good?









What makes this Arab so good looking?


Youssef Sawmah. He's rated 8 on the TRM guide. He doesn't have psl features. Uee, unimpressive bone structure etc. Is it just his colouring? Iirc someone on lookism exposed him for his contact fraud. His eye colour isn't real




looksmax.org


----------



## 2d v2 (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> I'll be using Caucasian Ratios, it's obvious this guy is white passing.
> 
> I'm going to post the numbers of his frontal in the thread, but I'll provide side profile measurement pictures since I technically haven't done a Caucasian thread
> 
> ...


What you mean no cons? look at his skin. His head is also smaller then all the other dudes you see him next to.

Korea your ratings are dumb and you are the incel asian dude that was on lookism 10 months ago.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> What you mean no cons? look at his skin. His head is also smaller then all the other dudes you see him next to.
> 
> Korea your ratings are dumb and you are the incel asian dude that was on lookism 10 months ago.


I did give him cons, and yea I did forget his bad skin quality. Make that Flaw #4.

This my first week in any of these forums, and I'm not an incel or asian.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> Ok. U don't have to make a thread but can u TLDR why this Arab looks good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemme see.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 10, 2022)

toothless low appeal beaner that @Ethereal and @astatine worship for some reason


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> Ok. U don't have to make a thread but can u TLDR why this Arab looks good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea TLDR

This guy is a good example of the over expectations from this forum. You don't need bones bursting out the face to be really GL.

Harminous Proportions

God Tier Eye Area and Nose for an Arab.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> toothless low appeal beaner that @Ethereal and @astatine worship for some reason


Yea, lol.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 10, 2022)

Native American bonezzzzzzz MOG 
+ They rarely.go.bald , fuck how lucky had these mf's to be


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Native American bonezzzzzzz MOG
> + They rarely.go.bald , fuck how lucky had these mf's to be


Yea I wish more research was done on them. Can see Native American Maxilla being traded out for African and Caucasian in my skulls thread, but I can't say for fact.


----------



## Preston (Feb 10, 2022)

Tbh ramriez is getting brutally mogged here. Ramirez is GL but I don't think he is a psl god tbh.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> Tbh ramriez is getting brutally mogged here. Ramirez is GL but I don't think he is a psl god tbh.
> 
> View attachment 1533424
> View attachment 1533425
> ...


I only disagree about Efron. The rest are better looking, but regardless they're still in the same echelon of facial attractiveness.


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> This is moreso for astaine, I didn't even know who he was before last week,


>@astatine


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> Tbh ramriez is getting brutally mogged here. Ramirez is GL but I don't think he is a psl god tbh.
> 
> View attachment 1533424
> View attachment 1533425
> ...


Hes not even gl imo. His grooming is disgusting and so are his teeth. He also looks weirdly effeminate to me. SEVERAL indians on this forum mog him imo.


----------



## Preston (Feb 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Hes not even gl imo. His grooming is disgusting and so are his teeth. He also looks weirdly effeminate to me. SEVERAL indians on this forum mog him imo.


He looked good as a teen imo. He looks pretty good here


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Hes not even gl imo. His grooming is disgusting and so are his teeth. He also looks weirdly effeminate to me. SEVERAL indians on this forum mog him imo.


Him being effeminate isn't weird actually, it's true. His cheekbones have more forward growth than lateral (Female Triat).

If there really are a lot of people in the forum that legitimatly mog him, I'll completly change my rating, because it'd be wrong.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> He looked good as teen imo. He looks pretty good here
> 
> View attachment 1533440


Yea, people gotta remember the guy took a turn for the worst.


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> He looked good as teen imo. He looks pretty good here
> 
> View attachment 1533440


Thats a super unclear pic. Dev could mog Paul Walker here





I find his face repulsive honestly he looks wormlike and freakish to me. A face made for high fashion and nothing else.


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> Him being effeminate isn't weird actually, it's true. His cheekbones have more forward growth than lateral (Female Triat).
> 
> If there really are a lot of people in the forum that legitimatly mog him, I'll completly change my rating, because it'd be wrong.


Maybe pslwise no one on this forum mogs him but many people look better imo.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Thats a super unclear pic. Dev could mog Paul Walker here
> View attachment 1533444
> 
> 
> I find his face repulsive honestly he looks wormlike and freakish to me. A face made for high fashion and nothing else.


High Fashion models have a weird complex. They're most often objectively high up (ex. Bella Hadid)

Bella Hadid is literally 99.9% Golden Ratio. People still rate her 7.5 on TRM.

People there and on this forum everyday that looks aren't as objective as they seem.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Maybe pslwise no one on this forum mogs him but many people look better imo.


Ohhhh. Appeal wise this guy is low as fuck, but objectively really high.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 10, 2022)

@Korea , just without measuring anything ,.how bad os.the side profile of the guy from the right ?


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> Ohhhh. Appeal wise this guy is low as fuck, but objectively really high.


Why ? What do you consider high appeal then ?


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> @Korea , just without measuring anything ,.how bad os.the side professional of the guy from the right ?
> View attachment 1533447


Both recessed, invisible mandibles.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> Both recessed, invisible mandibles.


High submental fat probably


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Why ? What do you consider high appeal then ?










These men will slay until the end of time.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Why ? What do you consider high appeal then ?


To answer why is simple.

They don't look unreal, as in bones jutting out of each corner, fully hooded eye, extreme PCT etc etc.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 10, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Thats a super unclear pic. Dev could mog Paul Walker here
> View attachment 1533444
> 
> 
> I find his face repulsive honestly he looks wormlike and freakish to me. A face made for high fashion and nothing else.


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 10, 2022)

@Korea ngl you should do the same analysis about Elias de Poot.
His face shows many similarities with Ramirez face so it would be interesting to see if they have also similar ratios.





*Side profile:*











*3/4:*








*Front:*


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 10, 2022)

holy shit you are the best rater on entire looksmax.org, you need to do a facial analysis on @OldVirgin 's face real bad, he is hapa


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 10, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> @Korea ngl you should do the same analysis about Elias de Poot.
> His face shows many similarities with Ramirez face so it would be interesting to see if they have also similar ratios.
> View attachment 1533540
> 
> ...


Mogged by this indian aladeen prince


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 10, 2022)

Do orb the basement dwelling male model incel


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> @Korea ngl you should do the same analysis about Elias de Poot.
> His face shows many similarities with Ramirez face so it would be interesting to see if they have also similar ratios.
> View attachment 1533540
> 
> ...


You know what's crazy?

Wednesday morning I was going to type a thread explaining exactly how this nigga is objectively flawless compaired to Hexum & Drago.

Then I seen the future comments in my head 

but but but "Appeal" "He looks gay" "Hexum Mogs" "Drago Mogs".

Then I deleted the thread because I wouldn't feel like replying to this bullshit, it's objective not subjective.

I'll make it soon.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> @Korea ngl you should do the same analysis about Elias de Poot.
> His face shows many similarities with Ramirez face so it would be interesting to see if they have also similar ratios.
> View attachment 1533540
> 
> ...


Stop spamming that Elias pic, it's incredibly edited meanwhile in comparison it's a pic of ramirez screeching at the cameras


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> You know what's crazy?
> 
> Wednesday morning I was going to type a thread explaining exactly how this nigga is objectively flawless compaired to Hexum & Drago.
> 
> ...


Make a thread on Mukasa Kakonge, why his appeal is so high and how he relates to other gigatyrones/chadrones (chaddforth on tikotk, beckford, broderick, louis allen, meeks, etc)


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> Damn that high? He easily gets mogged by Paul Walker, Brad Pitt etc


He mogs Pitt quite hard. 

Good post @Korea . Do Meeks, Hexum and Delon (the 3 best looking men ever imo).


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> He mogs Pitt quite hard.
> 
> Good post @Korea . Do Meeks, Hexum and Delon (the 3 best looking men ever imo).


Agree, Ramirez is objectively a giga mogger some of the best bones of all time.

Best looking men of all time are: Drago, Hexum, Gandy/O'Pry objectively

Lewis, Walker, Pitt, Eriksen, Rodrigo, Delon, Mukasa, etc are good shouts


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Agree, Ramirez is objectively a giga mogger some of the best bones of all time.
> 
> Best looking men of all time are: Drago, Hexum, Gandy/O'Pry objectively
> 
> Lewis, Walker, Pitt, Eriksen, Rodrigo, Delon, Mukasa, etc are good shouts


Hahaha O'Pry


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Agree, Ramirez is objectively a giga mogger some of the best bones of all time.
> 
> Best looking men of all time are: Drago, Hexum, Gandy/O'Pry objectively
> 
> Lewis, Walker, Pitt, Eriksen, Rodrigo, Delon, Mukasa, etc are good shouts


O'pry isn't as high as yall think objectively.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> Hahaha O'Pry


I think Gandy looks better than him.

But OBJECTIVELY, his ratios are near perfect. Similar to de poot he has a stacy gf too.

@germanlooks @Preston @StrangerDanger


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> He mogs Pitt quite hard.
> 
> Good post @Korea . Do Meeks, Hexum and Delon (the 3 best looking men ever imo).


Alright


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> I'll be using Caucasian Ratios, it's obvious this guy is white passing.
> 
> I'm going to post the numbers of his frontal in the thread, but I'll provide side profile measurement pictures since I technically haven't done a Caucasian thread
> 
> ...


It boggles my mind how psl niggas say he looks white yet they say I don't look white. Just lol @ this autistic forum


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> O'pry isn't as high as yall think objectively.


Cope, holy shit cope.

Anyways Drago followed by Hexum mog everyone and their mothers.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Cope, holy shit cope.
> 
> Anyways Drago followed by Hexum mog everyone and their mothers.


You can say cope all you want, but I'm going to prove my point while you keep spamming "cOpE".


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> Alright


No he needs to do Mukasa Kakonge in depth guide/analysis on him, @looksmaxxer234 @Ethereal 

Insane underrated gigatyrone, if he had a caucasoid nose he'd be a psl god imo, .


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> I think Gandy looks better than him.
> 
> But OBJECTIVELY, his ratios are near perfect. Similar to de poot he has a stacy gf too.
> 
> @germanlooks @Preston @StrangerDanger


Cope. You and others need to stop overrating O'Pry. He has weak bones (relative to many high tier Chad's), autistic eye area, bland looks and talks like he's disabled.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> Cope. You and others need to stop overrating O'Pry. He has weak bones (relative to many high tier Chad's), autistic eye area, bland looks and talks like he's disabled.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Preston (Feb 10, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> He mogs Pitt quite hard.
> 
> Good post @Korea . Do Meeks, Hexum and Delon (the 3 best looking men ever imo).


Nah not even close. Prime Pitt was something else. Not a single pic where he mogs prime pitt.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> Nah not even close. Prime Pitt was something else. Not a single pic where he mogs prime pitt.
> 
> View attachment 1535203
> View attachment 1535204
> ...


I dunno, we'll soon see though.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> You can say cope all you want, but I'm going to prove my point while you keep spamming "cOpE".


*How, all his ratios fit the ideal?!*



Just recently was I pilled on this, one of the best eye areas of all time.


He's the highest paid male model of all time for a reason











































































Different gravy no homo whilst smoking tbh

High Sharp Angular Inverted prominent zygos and zygomatic arches✅

Full lips wide lips with a good cuspids bow (underrated feature)✅

Slim nose with a straight prominent nasal bridge✅


Solid tall wide projecting Chin ✅

99.9% zygos, high wide sharp, euro mogger trait ✅

Compact unique orbitals ✅

Deep Set Hunter eyes ✅

Wide Lips, perfect ratios (too autistic to spell it out, just watch the videos i linked) ✅

Top tier square balanced upper third & hairline✅

Forward grown thirds of the face ✅

Thick Dense dark eyebrows ✅

Ideal Midface ratio ✅

Lip to Midface, chin to philtrum etc ✅


Failos like a short ramus, low mass zygos, weak eyelashes, lack of downturned medial canthus, assymetries, etc stop from what truly could be the best looking man objectively of all time, or very close to (hexum, drago territory) without these failos.

His jaw could be taller and more robust too imo. Highish gonial angle,

I also believed if he had long lashes, he would lose alot of that "aspie", robotic look, god i wish I could find his morph of him on that.


Tags:


Spoiler: Tags



@EverythingMattersCel @Kingkellz @germanlooks @Preston @Biiyo03 @StrangerDanger @the next o'pry


----------



## Ynot (Feb 10, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Who cares nigga is rotting in hell


Pretty sure he’s dead bro


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> Cope. You and others need to stop overrating O'Pry. He has weak bones (relative to many high tier Chad's), autistic eye area, bland looks and talks like he's disabled.


His bones aren't weak compared to other high tier chads, better bones than pitt, cavill, walker, hemsworth, etc.

Autistic eye area and bland looks, whilst i agree, aren't objective so disregarded.

His voice isn't the subject of contention here, we're talking about his looks.

Look I am not the biggest fan of O'pry (i'm a drago then hexum then gandy/meeks disciple) but im just trying to be objective. No bias.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> *How, all his ratios fit the ideal?!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Korea @Frank Jack 

Mirin tori avi btw buyo @Frank Jack


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> *How, all his ratios fit the ideal?!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watching the Video.

EDIT #1: "Angel Skull, this is gonna be great"

EDIT #2: "FWHR of 2.2  I'm done with this video".

EDIT #3: "His cheekbones are sharp, but not visible but to large masseter muscles" So true, that's why chewing is fucking cope.

EDIT #4: "120 deg Gonial Angle". I think this video was made by O'pry himself, I'm actually done with it now.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> *How, all his ratios fit the ideal?!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wait for my thread bro, some of things you mentioned here on his face are out of the ideal, but you're right about some.

i.e Chin to Philtrum is over 2.7, too big. That's why his face hollows out the way it does.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> i.e Chin to Philtrum is over 2.7, too big. That's why his face hollows out the way it does.


Indeed, in threads in predecessor years user like @justadude have pointed that out.

It's still acceptable, it's under 3, and that's a cherrypick, most other chads have many subpar ratios that aren't literal giga nitpicking.

His hollows are aesthetic af, but his odd look, assymetries, and short ramus/lacking jaw robustness (relative to chads like maher, carmack, failo him)


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Neither you or him look white 👍


Yea, he doesn't really "Look White", just has a mostly caucasiod skull, so I used those ratios and angles.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

Preston said:


> Nah not even close. Prime Pitt was something else. Not a single pic where he mogs prime pitt.
> 
> View attachment 1535203
> View attachment 1535204
> ...


I agree with your stance and take but i will oppose you just for the sake of boredom and discussion.


His bones look fucking godly here, totally ungroomed during court in grainy 80s black and white quality, so bear that in mind too.


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Indeed, in threads in predecessor years user like @justadude have pointed that out.
> 
> It's still acceptable, it's under 3, and that's a cherrypick, most other chads have many subpar ratios that aren't literal giga nitpicking.
> 
> His hollows are aesthetic af, but his odd look, assymetries, and short ramus/lacking jaw robustness (relative to chads like maher, carmack, failo him)


It's acceptable, but when I'm being objective, it's a flaw that takes points away from him.

His ramus isn't short and his jaw is very wide. He simply has large masseters that hide it (once again, chewing is cope).

Tyler has smaller muscles, so his bones stick out more, they pretty much have the same length raums, also, maher has a smaller gonial angle.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 10, 2022)

Korea said:


> It's acceptable, but when I'm being objective, it's a flaw that takes points away from him.
> 
> His ramus isn't short and his jaw is very wide. He simply has large masseters that hide it (once again, chewing is cope).





Korea said:


> Tyler has smaller muscles, so his bones stick out more, they pretty much have the same length raums, also, maher has a smaller gonial angle.


Good point but i don't think chewing is cope, just yesterday you underlined its importance in proper jaw development.

Chewing plays a huge role in the proper development for certain cranial proportions: 

There was a good study on it, i can't seem to find it, i'll let you know when i do.

He has a similar ramus length to Maher, really? Maher's lower third just looks godly tbh.

And no muscles aren't cope, pitts hollows, gonial eversion etc frauds his weak ramus and small mandible in theory.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Good point but i don't think chewing is cope, just yesterday you underlined its importance in proper jaw development.
> 
> Chewing plays a huge role in the proper development for certain cranial proportions:
> 
> ...


no negro comes close to louis allen iii tera-tyrone


----------



## Korea (Feb 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Good point but i don't think chewing is cope, just yesterday you underlined its importance in proper jaw development.
> 
> Chewing plays a huge role in the proper development for certain cranial proportions:
> 
> ...


The Jaw developement is different than masster hypertrophy. 

Chewing is cope because people are thinking it'll widen their jaw by masster hypertropy to achieve a shaper jaw.

That is counter intuitive because muscles are round, hence why people think O'pry has a shitty lower 3rd, his lower 3rd is amazing bone wise, but massters cover it.

Brad Pitt doesn't have hollow cheeks. He does have huge massters though, along with very flared gonions. Outlier to the rule.

And yea, he really does have a simillar ramuz to Tyler Maher.


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 11, 2022)

Preston said:


> Nah not even close. Prime Pitt was something else. Not a single pic where he mogs prime pitt.
> 
> View attachment 1535203
> View attachment 1535204
> ...


Absolute cope. Pitt wishes he had a pic like this
_




AND WHAT DID I TELL YOU ABOUT THAT LAST PIC? THAT IS A AWFUL PIC OF PITT THAT MAKES HIM LOOK BLOATED! STOP USING IT! _


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> His bones aren't weak compared to other high tier chads, better bones than pitt, cavill, walker, hemsworth, etc.


Lol caged at better bones than Cavill.


AscendingHero said:


> Autistic eye area and bland looks, whilst i agree, aren't objective so disregarded.


It's objective.


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 11, 2022)

Korea said:


> Just wait for my thread bro, some of things you mentioned here on his face are out of the ideal, but you're right about some.
> 
> i.e Chin to Philtrum is over 2.7, too big. That's why his face hollows out the way it does.


Idk bro but whatever his ratios are his face looks the most striking from all the PSL gods.
He deserves to be Part of the best looking men












Not even drago looks that insane in just candids/selfies

@AscendingHero


----------



## Korea (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Idk bro but whatever his ratios are his face looks the most striking from all the PSL gods.
> He deserves to be Part of the best looking men
> 
> 
> ...


He looks striking because a lot of his ratios push the extremes of ideal.

Yes, he's still a part of the best looking men, just further down the list than most people here put him.


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Stop spamming that Elias pic, it's incredibly edited meanwhile in comparison it's a pic of ramirez screeching at the cameras







Doesn’t look edited. Just a black and white filter.


----------



## Preston (Feb 11, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> Absolute cope. Pitt wishes he had a pic like this
> _
> View attachment 1535471
> 
> AND WHAT DID I TELL YOU ABOUT THAT LAST PIC? THAT IS A AWFUL PIC OF PITT THAT MAKES HIM LOOK BLOATED! STOP USING IT! _


That pic is hyper edited tho and still pitt mogs


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 11, 2022)

Preston said:


> That pic is hyper edited tho and still pitt mogs
> 
> View attachment 1535525


Pic isn't edited at all lol, it's just in color and in higher quality





Another pic where Pitt looks bloated due to his comically oversized massetters. Ramirez mogs


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> Pic isn't edited at all lol, it's just in color and in higher quality
> View attachment 1535582
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed my nigga, Ramirez is a giga mogger but niggas like to cope arounud him jfl


Unreal bones , paired with some of the best zygos of all time
























































Incredibly dark traid face, all of these are pure candids, him starve and ungroomed maxxed, looksminned to the fullest in 80s quality. Keep crying kids.


Ramirez at 16





Regardless of pheno, he's an appeal mogger. It's invariable regardless of pheno with those immaculate bones and ratios





Chick with a bubble ass tatooing his face jfl.

Madonna Talking About Richard Ramirez rent free in her head

This guy, could've been a global sensation, acting or something. Imagine him softmaxxed.........


@Ethereal @Frank Jack @astatine @2d v2 @isis_Bleach @Kekee @datboijj @Beanermaxxer


Decent Morph of him I found with blue eyes, insane lips too.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Not even drago looks that insane in just candids/selfies


Keep fucking cope for this 6 foot manlet autistic assymetric tranny voiced lizard.

Drago mogs him to hell in candids











In motion during a interview (legit unmoggable here and everyone knows it)




Candids at near 50 jfl





45+ post prime oldcel candids, keep crying for this psl endboss yotta gigachad














Unmoggable warrior skull. *At this point you can only make mog battles Drago vs. fucking Drago lmao*


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Decent Morph of him I found with blue eyes, insane lips too.


----------



## SplendidChap (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Idk bro but whatever his ratios are his face looks the most striking from all the PSL gods.
> He deserves to be Part of the best looking men
> 
> 
> ...


No real sex appeal in real life dude


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Keep fucking cope for this 6 foot manlet autistic assymetric tranny voiced lizard.
> 
> Drago mogs him to hell in candids
> View attachment 1535901
> ...


Of corse drago mogs but O pry still looks more striking on many pictures imo.
I guess it’s his eye area.


----------



## SplendidChap (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Keep fucking cope for this 6 foot manlet autistic assymetric tranny voiced lizard.
> 
> Drago mogs him to hell in candids
> View attachment 1535901
> ...


For sure mogs him


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> no negro comes close to louis allen iii tera-tyrone
> View attachment 1535280


Insane sex appeal gigatyrone, lack of candids make me question him, mewbrah has posted some. He's a giganibba but lack of pretty features, 5'10, and small skull failo him from being with the aesthetic greats.

Gigatyrone, incredibly DOM (almost too much jfl)

I'm miring his coloring so hard though. Top tier browridge and nose for a black too.

















Candid of him:















HIs Green eyes halo him and harmoniou with his complexion hard, his colouring rides on that. Ideally he faces and lower third could be taller though.





One of the highest sex appeal and androgenic dudes whilst looking aesthetic i've ever seen. @Kingkellz @VeryFuglyNiyguhs @ForeverRecession 

This is the guy, your oneitis tells you not to worry about


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Indeed my nigga, Ramirez is a giga mogger but niggas like to cope arounud him jfl
> 
> 
> Unreal bones , paired with some of the best zygos of all time
> ...



Incels cope so hard with Ramirez. 
"Muh bad breath" 
"Muh bad skin"
"Muh fucked up teeth"

All that and he still mogs most men in existence. Keep seething for the dark triad incarnate that is Ramirez. 



AscendingHero said:


> all of these are pure candids, him starve and ungroomed maxxed, looksminned to the fullest in 80s quality. Keep crying kids.


This is what separates Ramirez from pretty much every Chad ever. All candids just from courtroom appearances where he put in zero effort into his appearance. Just casually mogging everybody in sight. Very few men (if any) have better candids than Ramirez. While everybody else you can only post movie scenes, modeling pics or on the red carpet (where they are trying to look good) Ramirez is all candids in low quality with no care in the world. 

He also bone mogs every PSL God besides Hexum and Drago. Truly a top 10 male ever. Imagine if he took care of himself.


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 11, 2022)

@AscendingHero Underrated aspect of Ramirez is his harmony. Literally perfect harmony. Better than it as any right to be. Thoughts?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> View attachment 1535920


Some autistic dude on the forum made it.

I made a few with that bones users on lookism but i've lost them unfortunately


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 11, 2022)

SplendidChap said:


> No real sex appeal in real life dude


















Keep coping jfl
He appealmogs the average man to oblivion. Of corse there are Chads with even more appeal but you are beyond delusional if you think O pry doesn’t have high appeal


----------



## SplendidChap (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1535943
> 
> View attachment 1535945
> View attachment 1535946
> ...


Sex appeal to girls? No


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 11, 2022)

SplendidChap said:


> Sex appeal to girls? No


His whole phenotype is peak sex appeal you clown


----------



## SplendidChap (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> His whole phenotype is peak sex appeal you clown


To girls? Idk tbh


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1535943
> 
> View attachment 1535945
> View attachment 1535946
> ...


You know it's over when people say this dude doesn't have great appeal


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 11, 2022)

SplendidChap said:


> To girls? Idk tbh


Idk why you cope so hard but O pry has insane coloring, a high class looking face and in general he has a classical handsome masculine face.
As I said his appeal isn’t ideal because he almost looks too robotic and inhuman especially on pictures but overall he still has really high appeal


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> Incels cope so hard with Ramirez.
> "Muh bad breath"
> "Muh bad skin"
> "Muh fucked up teeth"
> ...


This this this

110 percent agreed with the post.



Frank Jack said:


> He also bone mogs every PSL God besides Hexum and Drago. Truly a top 10 male ever. Imagine if he took care of himself.


Incredible bones, like wtf are these zygos? One of his best features. He obv. took the wrong path and was looksminned himself, and had a poor environment, which can make or break Chads. Came from a shit ubringing, drugs throughout, truly a genetic behemoth.

Top 3 zygomatic arches of all time imo, maybe even higher....


----------



## SplendidChap (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Idk why you cope so hard but O pry has insane coloring, a high class looking face and in general he has a classical handsome masculine face.
> As I said his appeal isn’t ideal because he almost looks too robotic and inhuman especially on pictures but overall he still has really high appeal


You sound so autistic. I am too but like your autistic obsession of his “high class looks” is apparent.


----------



## SplendidChap (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> This this this
> 
> 110 percent agreed with the post.
> 
> ...


No real life appeal


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> This this this
> 
> 110 percent agreed with the post.
> 
> ...


One of the best in motion vids you'll see is that first gif. Just insane. 

I think only Eriksen has better zygo's than Ramirez.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> You know it's over when people say this dude doesn't have great appeal
> View attachment 1535953
> View attachment 1535954
> View attachment 1535958
> View attachment 1535959


Mogged

By two ethereal gods jfl








And MOGGED x3


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Decent Morph of him I found with blue eyes, insane lips too.


Rate these morphs











I feel like blue eyes would give him maximum appeal. The blue looks obv not that natural but it gives you still an idea how it would look like and combined with the dark hair and eyebrows it would for sure look great.

And the light green eyes also mog the brown eyes hard 

Don’t know where this cope comes from that he looks better with brown eyes


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 11, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Who cares nigga is rotting in hell


doesnt exist.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> I think only Eriksen has better zygo's than Ramirez.


Nah he's a good shout but they aren't as harmonious wise from a proportions view, they're lower and higher mass yes but more rounded and less sharp.

From profile view his zygomatic arches aren't as tapered as his. Ramirez are also more forward grown. Eriksens done look as good from profile











Eriksen is definently up there, insane cheekbones














Only morphs or Max come close to Ramirez's zygos imo.





Vito, Nessman, Erikisen, Zidane, Ljumberg, Ballou, etc come close O'pry aswell. Meeks has excellent zygos too. Kakonge too.




















Deep Canine Fossae Mogger @Henry_Gandy @thecel

@MarkCorrigan 














HOLY FUCK LOOK AT ZIDANE'S OGEE CURVE IN THIS PICTURE PEAK MOGGER ON AND OFF THE FIELD (@maeshtic would be proud @Deleted member 10987)






If this O'pry pic isnt' morphed it's some of the best zygos a male can have. Higher tapering zygos prominent zygomatic arches that are inverted almost bomerang like @Kingkellz








Superman's a giga ideal, the cheekbones/zygomatic arches that males should be aspring to have, checks all the boxes.


* 'Males* should have the high, sharp, and angular 'inverted boomerang' appearance. ✅

*Males* generally should have higher, thicker, more bowed, and posteriorly extending zygomatic arches". ✅ 

_(Coutesy of kingkellz amazing male vs. female zygomatc thread)^_





Broderick and Tom Cruise's arches look good from the side, mahfud too












Ideal imo as good as it gets of male zygos:


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 11, 2022)

Preston said:


> He looked good as a teen imo. He looks pretty good here
> 
> View attachment 1533440


on that picture it gives him the jason momoa look?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

@StrangerDanger @Preston @VicMackey @Kingkellz @Biiyo03

Ideal Male zygos (Superman)


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

SplendidChap said:


> No real life appeal


Says the retarded greycel chap


Muh no appeal, impossible with such bones kys u copemaxxed greycel


----------



## Korea (Feb 11, 2022)

People must be demented as fuck to say ramirez has no appeal, are we talking about the same guy? lmao


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> @AscendingHero Underrated aspect of Ramirez is his harmony. Literally perfect harmony. Better than it as any right to be. Thoughts?


Indeed literally only 2 or 3 nitpick flaws

As shown in OPs thread all his ratios/proportions are ideal combined with incredibly striking and robust bones.

Mirin his latin gigamogger hard @Ethereal


----------



## Korea (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Indeed literally only 2 or 3 nitpick flaws
> 
> As shown in OPs thread all his ratios/proportions are ideal combined with incredibly striking and robust bones.
> 
> Mirin his latin gigamogger hard @Ethereal


Reason he has so much "Harmony", is because none of his flaws are raito related.

People are allowed to get away with feature related ones and still look insane, no one's perfect (His Overprojecting Nose).


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Nah he's a good shout but they aren't as harmonious wise from a proportions view, they're lower and higher mass yes but more rounded and less sharp.
> 
> From profile view his zygomatic arches aren't as tapered as his. Ramirez are also more forward grown. Eriksens done look as good from profile
> View attachment 1536068
> ...


Max has insane zygos although they make him look a little bit native american


----------



## Korea (Feb 11, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Max has insane zygos although they make him look a little bit native american
> View attachment 1536231
> View attachment 1536235
> View attachment 1536236
> View attachment 1536237


Yea they go way too forward, like a female lol.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Max has insane zygos although they make him look a little bit native american
> View attachment 1536231
> View attachment 1536235
> View attachment 1536236
> View attachment 1536237


Indeed definently up there with the best of all time. German ubermogger.


Insane infraorbitals too, which is very very very rare trait, you can barely see his under eyes, actually you can't. It's almost too much, mirin forward grown orbitals hard too.

Banderas at his growth and this brutal mog







StrangerDanger said:


> although they make him look a little bit native american


I noticed the same thing.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 11, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Max has insane zygos although they make him look a little bit native american
> View attachment 1536231
> View attachment 1536235
> View attachment 1536236
> View attachment 1536237


Nah he is undoubtedly white looking so I think there is no failo for him, unlike Vito who definitely looks abo in some shots





Fuck whats this Max guy's full name. Insane aesthetics tbh.  Zygos>Jaw in importance if you wanna be over 6 PSL (some exceptions like Pitt) @AscendingHero


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Indeed definently up there with the best of all time. German ubermogger.
> 
> 
> Insane infraorbitals too, which is very very very rare trait, you can barely see his under eyes, actually you can't. It's almost too much, mirin forward grown orbitals hard too.
> ...


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Nah he is undoubtedly white looking so I think there is no failo for him, unlike Vito who definitely looks abo in some shots
> View attachment 1536269
> 
> 
> Fuck whats this Max guy's full name. Insane aesthetics tbh.  Zygos>Jaw in importance if you wanna be over 6 PSL (some exceptions like Pitt) @AscendingHero


Max Henhappel, giga mogger who i discovered like 2 yrs ago, germans have some insane infraorbitals (timo werner, harry goodwins, etc)



ForeverRecession said:


>


Still mogs hard, doesn't look abo at all, it's the angle and long hair tbh.

Insanely high appeal pheno, miring vito hard.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1536271
> 
> View attachment 1536275


That was the name of the gif for the person who posted it on lookism jfl


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1536271
> 
> View attachment 1536275


Now it's going to seem like im some homo who saves male mdoel pics

The max @StrangerDanger *DANGER pill ended me
*


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Now it's going to seem like im some homo who saves male mdoel pics
> 
> The max @StrangerDanger *DANGER pill ended me
> *


Rate this zygomatic arch


----------



## Korea (Feb 11, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Rate this zygomatic arch
> View attachment 1536299


Looks like it causes him pain / 10


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> View attachment 1536077
> View attachment 1536079
> View attachment 1536080
> View attachment 1536088
> ...


Just lol at this tyson pic man 






Deep canines all day holy shit. Imagine this nigga walking around in a dimly lit bar with that kind of contouring on his face and 6'2.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Rate this zygomatic arch
> View attachment 1536299


God tier, 9.5+/10 gigachad arch.

Holy shit one of the best i've seen. No homo but im sat back here miring my ass off, name?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Rate this zygomatic arch
> View attachment 1536299


Boxer/UFC pill

Bonesmashing pill is legit once again, brb hammer maxxing

@2d v2


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> God tier, 9.5+/10 gigachad arch.
> 
> Holy shit one of the best i've seen. No homo but im sat back here miring my ass, name?


Islam Dulatov


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Just lol at this tyson pic man
> 
> View attachment 1536297
> 
> ...


Holy shit imagine a night bar, stacies all around dim light and this is the view you get looked at. Miring contouring.

Halo in action:


The jaw and zygo hollowing contouring is the hallmark of truly top tier craniofacial development.

Rate @Salludon 's here.








Bonesmash pilled again


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Holy shit imagine a night bar, stacies all around dim light and this is the view you get look at. Miring contouring.
> 
> The jaw and zygo hollowing contouring is the hallmark of truly top tier craniofacial development.
> 
> ...


Brb @Ryan fapping to this as we speak jfl


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Holy shit imagine a night bar, stacies all around dim light and this is the view you get looked at. Miring contouring.
> 
> Halo in action:
> 
> ...



@Salludon looks like a God in the second pic staring down at all us lowly peasants. He really is Vishnu


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> @Salludon looks like a God in the second pic staring down at all us lowly peasants. He really is Vishnu




Ascencion is life, looked like a hungry dark triad goatfucker and ascended to one of the biggest chadpreets of all time.















Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.





*
"Anything is possible if you put your mind to it, you just gotta do the work. Just take the first step!"

Jeremy Meeks*

@Ryan @germanlooks @StrangerDanger @Biiyo03


----------



## Korea (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Ascencion is life, looked like a hungry dark triad goatfucker and ascended to one of the biggest chadpreets of all time.
> 
> View attachment 1536405
> View attachment 1536406
> ...


Don't forget to never get up.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> Lol caged at better bones than Cavill.
> 
> It's objective.


Better zygos, taller chin, more compact orbitals, better features like hairline, both atlandid coloring tho.

He has better bones than Cavill, Cavill has a more robust jaw and gonial angle tho.

He bones mogs cavill.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1535495
> 
> Doesn’t look edited. Just a black and white filter.


*Get his balls out of ur mouth bro*, if that isn't edited, then u might aswell call morphs candids

@StrangerDanger @Preston @Biiyo03


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1535943
> 
> View attachment 1535945
> View attachment 1535946
> ...


It's the same shit they say with de poot, barrett, and other "alien" chads jfl

Everything is relative but you would be coping at your wits, even in he wouldn't and mog like crazy irl..


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> *Get his balls out of ur mouth bro*, if that isn't edited, then u might aswell call morphs candids
> 
> @StrangerDanger @Preston @Biiyo03


Nigga how is it edited besides the black and white filter? It looks like it’s a picture taken during a runway in ideal lighting tho.




Here is a picture of him in a similar angle and he looks identical


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 11, 2022)

Fuark , I didn't know this forum was this homosexual 
@Entschuldigung


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Rate these morphs
> View attachment 1535977
> View attachment 1535978
> 
> ...


100 percent agree with the post. He looks insane in those pics, psl 7+ in that pic tbh.

Miring the morphs hard, did u make them? Make an A10 post and make one with a more realistic blue too, interesting to see.

The contrast would be godly with his pale skin, black hair and dark features in concotion with his wide pink lips (mogger lips for a chad tbh)


The Green eyes give him a huge exotic striking halo tbh, as they do on most chads. Blue makes one look celestial and jbw halo tbh


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Nigga how is it edited besides the black and white filter? It looks like it’s a picture taken during a runway in ideal lighting tho.
> View attachment 1536505
> 
> Here is a picture of him in a similar angle and he looks identical
> ...


JFL if u think the agencies have retouched the photos up.

Right is so morphedm evne look at that skin and hair jfl.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Nigga how is it edited besides the black and white filter? It looks like it’s a picture taken during a runway in ideal lighting tho.
> View attachment 1536505
> 
> Here is a picture of him in a similar angle and he looks identical
> ...


I REFUSE to submit to de poot premacy, he looks god tier on the right but fuck that they edited that shit to hell


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Nah he's a good shout but they aren't as harmonious wise from a proportions view, they're lower and higher mass yes but more rounded and less sharp.
> 
> From profile view his zygomatic arches aren't as tapered as his. Ramirez are also more forward grown. Eriksens done look as good from profile
> View attachment 1536068
> ...


@germanlooks @Preston @VicMackey @volcelfatcel @Biiyo03 

Thoughts buyos?



AscendingHero said:


> View attachment 1536077
> View attachment 1536079
> View attachment 1536080
> View attachment 1536088
> ...


@germanlooks @Preston @Biiyo03 @VicMackey @volcelfatcel 

*Thoughts buyos?*


----------



## Kroker (Feb 11, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Nah he is undoubtedly white looking so I think there is no failo for him, unlike Vito who definitely looks abo in some shots
> View attachment 1536269
> 
> 
> Fuck whats this Max guy's full name. Insane aesthetics tbh.  Zygos>Jaw in importance if you wanna be over 6 PSL (some exceptions like Pitt) @AscendingHero


Max has a weak chin?


----------



## Preoximerianas (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Ascencion is life, looked like a hungry dark triad goatfucker and ascended to one of the biggest chadpreets of all time.
> 
> View attachment 1536405
> View attachment 1536406
> ...



Fuck I forgot what he did to become a straight forum mogger.


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> JFL if u think the agencies have retouched the photos up.
> 
> Right is so morphedm evne look at that skin and hair jfl.





AscendingHero said:


> I REFUSE to submit to de poot premacy, he looks god tier on the right but fuck that they edited that shit to hell














Nothing edited it’s just a great picture in a ideal angle + lighting

He just has naturally god tier skin


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


>


his skin has been retouched here don't even lie, filters/makeup, etc. Just look at the teardrop and lateral canthus/zygo area, jfl shit has been edited.

What are those craters doing there too?


Doesn't look as good in the pics below without it.

Also mirin him hiding his neck jfl



germanlooks said:


>


mirin collagen, although looks like a fag in the first one, WHERE IS THIS BOYS NECK?!

His lip proportions aren't ideal and has nasty moles in the unedited pic.

Mirin his nose tho


----------



## Korea (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1536532
> 
> View attachment 1536533
> View attachment 1536534
> ...


Don't worry bro, you'll have some good ass defense soon.


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> his skin has been retouched here don't even lie, filters/makeup, etc. Just look at the teardrop and lateral canthus/zygo area, jfl shit has been edited.
> 
> What are those craters doing there too?


Wait I found a pic from the same runway picture.
He has some glitter make up on the eyes.
But that’s all


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Wait I found a pic from the same runway picture.
> He has some glitter make up on the eyes.
> But that’s all
> View attachment 1536554
> View attachment 1536557


Yea left is undeniably touched up upon, PSL God tier looks there.

Right is how De Poot looks with makeup typically on the runway, still impressive but not breath taking, at least to my straight ass jfl.


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Yea left is undeniably touched up upon, PSL God tier looks there.
> 
> Right is how De Poot looks with makeup typically on the runway, still impressive but not breath taking, at least to my straight ass jfl.


I mean the angle of the picture is different and the head tilt is also a bit different so it’s not impossible that the picture is unedited.
I guess it’s just a black and white filter and maybe some detailed shadowing in the hollow cheek area

And don’t forget that übbermogger pictures from him like these exist:


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


>


His jaw/ramus looks better in the morphed version as due hollows but he looks insane there. Why doesn't he look like this in her other pics?

Insane facial development here too







germanlooks said:


> I guess it’s just a black and white filter and maybe some detailed shadowing in the hollow cheek area


Yea tldr:editing lol


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 11, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Why doesn't he look like this in her other pics?


Maybe it’s the lighting there which gives his skin a better tan like glow.

He is just that lost looksminned model jfl.
Let him gain a decent amount of muscle mass, give him a trendy pretty boy haircut like curtains or whatever and maybe also a bit of tan and he is a 6‘2 mogging machine


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Feb 11, 2022)

Preston said:


> Damn that high? He easily gets mogged by Paul Walker, Brad Pitt etc


This forum seriously needs a cope react


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Feb 12, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> This this this
> 
> 110 percent agreed with the post.
> 
> ...







Unmoggable skull.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 14, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Indeed my nigga, Ramirez is a giga mogger but niggas like to cope arounud him jfl
> 
> 
> Unreal bones , paired with some of the best zygos of all time
> ...



Ramirez with better collagen and blue eyes would be a walking god amongst peasants tbh


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 14, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Ramirez with better collagen and blue eyes would be a walking god amongst peasants tbh


You can consider yourself a peasant, speak for yourself nigga jfl

but yea he would be truly insane.

Better skin, red undertones, better (prettyboy) more exfoliated lips, better lashes, blue/green eyes and proper teeth.

with an nt hairstyle like this:


And he would be unmoggable


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 14, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Ramirez with better collagen and blue eyes would be a walking god amongst peasants tbh


U would do ANYTHING to sucks Ramirez's dick if he was alive rn


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 14, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> U would do ANYTHING to sucks Ramirez's dick if he was alive rn


Sounds like projection bro. Idc if you have homo fantasies but keep that to yourself nigga


----------



## Soalian (Feb 19, 2022)

Preston said:


> Nah not even close. Prime Pitt was something else. Not a single pic where he mogs prime pitt.
> 
> View attachment 1535203
> View attachment 1535204
> ...


Anytime I see Pitt's pics posted on this forum I say that:

Pitt's nose = GOAT nose, 

nose is such an underrated feature yet very rarely brought up on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 6, 2022)

You are not incels, all of you are extremely gay. Because of this reason you dont get any girls, because you are gay. On this forum 90℅ talks about "how other model are beauty", only 10℅ about looksmaxing. You are simply gay.


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 6, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> You are not incels, all of you are extremely gay. Because of this reason you dont get any girls, because you are gay. On this forum 90℅ talks about "how other model are beauty", only 10℅ about looksmaxing. You are simply gay.


It is what it is bro


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 6, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> It is what it is bro


It's the truth


----------



## Korea (Mar 6, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> You are not incels, all of you are extremely gay. Because of this reason you dont get any girls, because you are gay. On this forum 90℅ talks about "how other model are beauty", only 10℅ about looksmaxing. You are simply gay.


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Yato (May 3, 2022)

Korea said:


> I can tell you in one sentence he's unattractive, not interesing enough to spend an hour typing about.


----------



## edodalic29 (May 3, 2022)

Ramirez is cope , Gandy mogs forever


----------



## edodalic29 (May 3, 2022)

edodalic29 said:


> View attachment 1662692
> Ramirez is cope , Gandy mogs forever


+ hes dead and in hell while gandy is slaying


----------

